# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Injecting

## dannypefc1878

Is a 25 gauge 5/8 inch (15mm) needle sufficient for injecting test e

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> Is a 25 gauge 5/8 inch (15mm) needle sufficient for injecting test e


I'd go with a twenty 23 sir 1.5". Depends on the brand and thickness of the oil as well as the injection site. Prob not your flute better off in th quad or felt with 5/8 I would assume sir.

----------


## austinite

> I'd go with a twenty 23 sir 1.5". Depends on the brand and thickness of the oil as well as the injection site. Prob not your flute better off in th quad or felt with 5/8 I would assume sir.


I think he's probably figured it out since this was posted over a year ago.

----------


## bodybuilder

Only place i would use 5/8 is delts. I use 25g for everything, forces you to inject slower leading to less pip but you need longer pins if you plan on using other sites like gluts.

----------


## dannypefc1878

> I think he's probably figured it out since this was posted over a year ago.


Haha yes I posted this in the wrong place before my first cycle last year. Been using 23g 1 inch needle glutes, delts, quads, pecs no issues

----------


## milky01623

> Haha yes I posted this in the wrong place before my first cycle last year. Been using 23g 1 inch needle glutes, delts, quads, pecs no issues


So could I use 25g 1" for flutes and quads?

----------


## austinite

> So could I use 25g 1" for flutes and quads?


I dont know about flutes, but in the glutes you could use a 1" if you're quite lean, otherwise 1.5 - quads I use 1"

----------


## milky01623

> I dont know about flutes, but in the glutes you could use a 1" if you're quite lean, otherwise 1.5 - quads I use 1"


Dude c'mon you've seen my pics I'm not that lean so 1.5 for glutes and 1" for quads would a 2ml barrel be enough?

----------


## austinite

> Dude c'mon you've seen my pics I'm not that lean so 1.5 for glutes and 1" for quads would a 2ml barrel be enough?


lol, how would I know if a 2ML barrel is enough? If whatever you're injecting fits in the barrel, then yes. If youre injecting more than 2 ML's then no, you will need a bigger barrel.

----------


## milky01623

Great what a stupid ? To ask when it's common sense......... Now I am the village idiot lol

----------


## austinite

> Great what a stupid ? To ask when it's common sense......... Now I am the village idiot lol


naa. It's all good bro. I inject 3ML in quads and glutes, no problem. Although I hate glutes!!

----------


## milky01623

> naa. It's all good bro. I inject 3ML in quads and glutes, no problem. Although I hate glutes!!


Yeah dude but your hardcore I'm a wimp who's never juiced before so I would like to just pin my quads all the time well two times a week with 1ml each time could I do that ?

----------


## austinite

> Yeah dude but your hardcore I'm a wimp who's never juiced before so I would like to just pin my quads all the time well two times a week with 1ml each time could I do that ?


Quads can hold alot. Why not try delts? It's the easiest spot ever. 6 to 7 days between injecting the same spot is plenty. But with quads, you have 3 areas you can inject. They're just not as fun as delts.

----------


## milky01623

> Quads can hold alot. Why not try delts? It's the easiest spot ever. 6 to 7 days between injecting the same spot is plenty. But with quads, you have 3 areas you can inject. They're just not as fun as delts.


When you say fun that worries me.....
I know I'm coverd in ink but I'm a coward although I like the idea of delts as injection sites can I just point out that this is not for the bulk comp it's for afterwards when I go on me hols I'm pencilling in a short blast in April to end may as I goto Egypt again in June and would like to kick ass out there by looking awesome lol
So I'm just setting out my stall as to what I'm going to do

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> I think he's probably figured it out since this was posted over a year ago.


Haha ya I hope so right? Just didn't read the date I am new here don't hate on the rookie

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> So could I use 25g 1" for flutes and quads?


Flutes are great bro, lmao I threw a 1.5 in but that might be overkill, I know a guy that orders 3"!!!!

----------


## milky01623

> Flutes are great bro, lmao I threw a 1.5 in but that might be overkill, I know a guy that orders 3"!!!!


Jesus that must look like a harpoon lmfao

----------


## Lunk1

Hey Milky...to straight answer your question above...just get the 3ML. Even if you are injecting lees they are easier to hang on to and manipulate during asperation.

----------


## milky01623

> Hey Milky...to straight answer your question above...just get the 3ML. Even if you are injecting lees they are easier to hang on to and manipulate during asperation.


Cheers lunk straight answers are the best

----------


## SBEONE

Glute = 1.5" 23ish gauge
Delt = 1" 23-25 is sufficent
Pec = 5/8 25 
Quad = 1.25-1.5" 23 Gauge

Drawing = 1" 18-19

1ml max fluid in small areas. 2ml approx in larger muscles (quad/Glute).

----------


## BIGGUNSWANTED

ha ha i'm a puss then, cuz i'm using 25g 1.5" for the glute and 25g 1" for quads..........takes a little longer to inject but most def less pip....well at least for me. lol

I don't like needles to begin with let alone big ones

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## DuggyPhresh

Posting so I can find this again in the future. Thanks for the suggestions

----------

